# Deleting voicemail on a Nokia cell phone?



## Belfrybat

I have a new cell phone with a new number. I want to give my old one (a Nokia flip phone) to a friend but before I do I want to delete the voicemail. I know how to delete the messages, and have done so, but I want to completely delete the voicemail so when someone calls they can't leave a message. I can't figure out how to do it, and any links I find are to delete messages only -- not the voicemail program. Does anyone here know?


----------



## itsb

don't think that you can complety delete it but if you don't reset it up you,people cant leve voicemails I think


----------



## arabian knight

Can't you just record over it? You should be able to record a New Voice Message. And just record a New One but don't say anything, just let it run till it completely covers up the old one.


----------



## Belfrybat

itsb said:


> don't think that you can complety delete it but if you don't reset it up you,people cant leve voicemails I think


I'm not sure I understand what you are saying. I'm giving the phone to a friend as is since 4 months is still on the contract that is already paid for. Voicemail is already set up, so what I'm asking is how can I "unset" it so folks don't leave messages for me?



arabian knight said:


> Can't you just record over it? You should be able to record a New Voice Message. And just record a New One but don't say anything, just let it run till it completely covers up the old one.


It's an automatic recording. The only thing I recorded is my name, and I have no idea how to take that off, which is why I started this thread. I'll do a search on "changing voicemail" instead of "deleting" -- maybe that will bring up something.


----------



## itsb

ok your not changing service plans,if you want your name off of the greeting message,dial your voice mailbox,the promps will let you change greeting.

is that what your lookin for


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions. Turns out that "de-activate" is the magic word to find what I was looking for when searching. Discovered I have to call AT&T to get that done. Then no one will be able to leave messages. I love computers, but sometimes have problems communicating my needs to them!


----------

